# channa sp meghalaya leopard snakehead



## baz69 (Jul 23, 2010)

hi all i have a snakehead channa meghalaya leopard, had it about 16 months now hes been eating fine,as long as its been live food so hes had crickets meal worm morioworm and river shrimp, but for the last few weeks ive not seen him eat anything at all , its doin my nut it as i paid £90 for him and dont want to go down one morning and find him dead, wish i had gone for the grumpy green snakehead instead that was in the next tank,it ate anything and evry thing and was cheaper, 

anyone got any ideas on what i can try tempting him with, i have got some advice from someone who has kept various snakeheads and he told me to knock the temp up by acouple of degrees,


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

temperature up is a good idea, maybe try live fish? worked for a freind of mine. if not, large bloodworms go down well with most carnivorous fish


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

i would just keep trying or feed him with twizzers so you know hes eating the food you put in. never spend £90 on a fish most iv spent is £40 but Channa are so nice.


----------



## ctarry (Jan 24, 2007)

earthworms have never failed me in getting problem fish to feed

hope things get better. nowt worse than losing expensive fish.


----------



## baz69 (Jul 23, 2010)

unfortunatly came down monday morning to find my snakehead dead, im really gutted, thanks for the replies with advice


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

baz69 said:


> unfortunatly came down monday morning to find my snakehead dead, im really gutted, thanks for the replies with advice


 
aha thats crap. nothingf worse than having somthing die that cost you a bit.


----------

